# Aussie moving to Canada :)



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

My partner and I have decided to move to Kelowna in November for about 12 months. We're hoping to live on or close to Big White Ski Resort. Just wondering if anyone knows whether we need to get work visa's before we go or if we can obtain them once in Canada. We don't have pre organised employment. Also wondering how easy or hard it is to rent a place that is already furnished which will save us having to move furniture? Any advice on ANYTHING else to do with moving would be hugely appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

OZstef said:


> My partner and I have decided to move to Kelowna in November for about 12 months. We're hoping to live on or close to Big White Ski Resort. Just wondering if anyone knows whether we need to get work visa's before we go or if we can obtain them once in Canada. We don't have pre organised employment. Also wondering how easy or hard it is to rent a place that is already furnished which will save us having to move furniture? Any advice on ANYTHING else to do with moving would be hugely appreciated


You will need to get work visas before coming to Canada. You can come for six months on vacation but will not be allowed to work. Renting accommodation will not be easy without a Canadian credit report available. Often if you pay 12 months rent up front you will be allowed to rent.
Now I'm making the assumption that you and partner are young. I'm not too familiar with the Australian to Canada work visa but there is one available which is applicable to young Australians gaining work experience in Canada. I will try and locate it and post it for you.


----------



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!! Do you know whether we have to have pre organised employment to get a visa. I've had a little look at visa info but it's all pretty confusing. I think what we need is a temporary work visa which allows you to live and work in Canada for up to 24 months. My boyfriend and I are both 22.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

OZstef said:


> Thanks!! Do you know whether we have to have pre organised employment to get a visa. I've had a little look at visa info but it's all pretty confusing. I think what we need is a temporary work visa which allows you to live and work in Canada for up to 24 months. My boyfriend and I are both 22.


No, the kind of visa I'm thinking about allows Australians to come to Canada on a two year working visa without pre-arranged employment. If you go to the following website you should find some information to help you.
Working Holiday Visas for Australians Going to Canada


----------

